# Back to owning a Ruger again



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Picked this up in a trade +$$ today.

Traded a Kimber .22 kit and $100 for this fun little guy.









.22lr SP101 with Pachmayr compact grips.

Blasted through about 50rds of CCI mini mags on the small plate rack today, big smiles all around.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I like my SR22 I got used, did change the guide rod and spring which cut down on wild ejects.
Looks like a really nice revolver.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like brand new, enjoy!
I always admired those Ruger 
DA revolvers but never got around
to owning one.
Gabby


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

You'll never wear it out or shoot it loose. "A finely made tank"

Find somebody who can do a shim and polish job on the action. You'll be amazed how well it will respond. Don't bother with springs, do that first.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice. I really like the 3" SP101s, though I don't own one. A 4" probably makes more sense in a .22.





'


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice. I think you did good in that trade.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the trade as well

Would really like to get a SP101 Ruger .22 like that some day.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks awesome. Darn another one I need.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Ruger's are built like tanks, here's mine along with my S&W 629 Talo:













Bought the 7 1/2 inch when they first came out in '79. Put thousand's of rounds thru it. Bought the 2 1/2 inch Talo last year. What was I thinking? I don't know if I'll put thousand's thru that little beast it was like slamming the web of my hand with a sledgehammer. Loud as all hell breakin' loose. That 7 1/2 inch barrel makes a big difference. I also have a 3 inch Model 629 Talo I don't think I'm even gonna' attempt it. The 629 is not nearly as beefy as the Ruger and will not accept "Buffalo Bore" +P+340 grain cartridges. They'll fit alright but you might end up destroying the gun. The Ruger's both Redhawk and Super Blackhawks no problem with that type of ammuniton.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

I just purchased two RedHawks 5 1/2" in 357mg & 41mg. I'm full circle back to ruger.

The sp101 in 22lr looks great.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ruger is on my next-to-buy list, but not a handgun. I'm saving my shekels to pick up a Ruger Precision Rifle. I'm excited to buy a made-in-America product.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

You can't go wrong with a Ruger.


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Back to Ruger?? What ya leave for? And for what?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

First semi and first 22 I ever bought. Damn good guns, never wear out and always dependable. I have several rugers in different calibers and configurations now. Have not regretted any one of them I've ever bought.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Philco said:


> You can't go wrong with a Ruger.


Ditto.

You might spend more dollars and do better, but a Ruger is a good investment.

If my Rossi wasn't as accurate as it is, I'd have swapped it for a .22 mag Ruger by now.


----------

